# Cleaning And Reassembling A Pocket Watch



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been collecting and tinkering with american size 12 watchs for over 15 years, i'm about to start my first cleaning and reassembly job.

What I would like to know is there a right and a wrong way to take out the mainspring from its barrel for cleaning this part? or would you just clean the barrel arbour and leave the mainspring and the barrel intact and not clean this part.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Unless you have a mainspring winder, LINK you will find it all but impossible to carry out this task.

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep Mike is 100% correct your going to need one!! Once the spring is out check for any split end on the loop hole or the eye, ideally clean and make sure the spring is smooth with a wipe with some wire wool, clean again then lubricate with mainspring grease or oil, i personally use grease as it does not dry out, then most importantly when it is assembled the barrel arbour must have lateral movement, just a small amount, otherwise you will lose power here, also the barrel arbour must be polished with no grooves evident which will also sap power................

Edit to say once the spring is removed it must be 1 and 1/2 times wider than the diameter of the barrel, if not it means the spring has gone weak & needs replacing.............

Have fun, watch repairing is so enjoyable!! :yes:


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Harry & Mike for your replies,

I'm in no hurry to dive into this and iâ€™ll wait till I have all the tools to do the job.

I have been looking at mainspring winders for a while so I'll need to get a set, I also require a demagnetiser.

The movement I intend to work on first runs well but when I put a compass on the top of the balance it goes haywire.

I picked up a L&R Mastermatic watch cleaner minus 2 Jars a while back, so I finally got replacements as they have to be original as the lip of the jar trips a switch of the cleaner motor.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

I to was thinking if having a go but it's a little out of my league at the moment.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Remember to respect the power of a mainspring. Lots of energy is stoted in that little coil


----------

